# MO Doubles



## Satch (May 11, 2009)

*MO Doubles [pics fixed]*

My best friend and myself doubled on the opening weekend of Missouri Turkey season. About 2 hours later my brother and dad did as well. Here are the pics.







from left to right 19lb, 23lb, 22lb, 23lb






Truckload of Turkey






SOn's first turkey, age 7. 24#

all in all we killed 7 in MO this season. Great year.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 11, 2009)

Nice gobblers, Bet it was fun. What was the longest beard.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 11, 2009)

Ain't nothin' like bustin' up some turkeys, Congrats!


----------

